# A Burl Tree?



## Bill12035 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello,

Just curious if anyone has ever seen a tree like this? I have a friend that is a sawyer and from the picture believes it's probably willow. I think so as well looking at the leafs.

Bill


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2018)

I saw a tree here the other day when I went to do an interview. It was a Willow and looked just like that. Would love to see the inside of that one.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 17, 2018)

All of our big willows here are covered in burls like that. There's a guy Not far from me that has some monsters in his yard with thousands and thousands of ppunds of burls on em .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Feb 17, 2018)

Is willow burl worth anything? I know willow can me nasty and gnarly. What might a tree like that be worth?


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 17, 2018)

Bill12035 said:


> Is willow burl worth anything? I know willow can me nasty and gnarly. What might a tree like that be worth?



It isnt super full of eyes or anything but lots of swirls and so forth. Pretty plain white but with dye I've seen some really cool pieces .

One member had a bunch of it on here awhile back and was charging a buck a pound for wet stuff if I recall correctly. @Treecycle Hardwoods you still around here?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 17, 2018)

Burly willow trees are pretty common and as Cody said not very pretty inside. I have had a couple dozen willow Burls from trees on our Dairy farm and have never found any of them to be great. Never found one with eyes and usually the grain has a little swirl to it but mostly more on the plain side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2018)

I’ve turned a little willow burl, and it was pretty nice. On the upside, there was a lot of curl and bark inclusions which made for an interesting look. On the downside, it smelled like zebra wood and turned like cottonwood... soft and stringy.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2018)

Here are a couple of shots of a big hollowform roughout I did from a chunk of willow burl several years ago. Haven’t ever finished it because I don’t have a tool big enough to get under the shoulder of the form!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2018)

Do you have the tool now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 18, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Do you have the tool now?


How about now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, looks like 'White willow', _Salix alba_, poor man's weeping willow. Agree with most everything stated above. Sometimes it can have heartwood and sapwood coloring in the burled material. Often they are narls, not burls, but as for market, sold as burls. Drying can be an issue, ring separation is common.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

